# Anyone recognize this model



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it yours, is it from an ad ? Are you looking for a model number for ordering parts ?


.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Don't know the specific model number, but I can tell you roughly that it is a late 90s / early 2000s large frame and looks to be an 8/26. This is a "low feature" unit that was most likely sold at Wal-Mart. These were designed around a price point and as you can see, had no headlight, chute control, steering triggers etc. The auger housing and transmission is generic MTD and is common to many of their captive and house brands, thus replacemant parts are readily available. The engine is a Tecumseh flat head Sno-King and is probably new enough that it doesn't have the second "PTO" shaft. This makes getting a replacement engine easier, but frankly, there are more feature laden MTD units out there for short money that are worth the effort of wrenching on. Hope this helps.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Snowmaybe,

What exactly are you wanting to figure out with this unit?


----------

